# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Viipurin busseja

## TEP70

Viipurissa alkaa olla melkoinen valikoima Suomi-kalustoa ja mielenkiintoisia yksilöitä muistakin Pohjoismaista. Laitoin nettiin joitakin kuvia lauantain 13.8. reissultani.

Helsinki-kalustoa:

9043 linjalla 145, 8922 linjalla 12, 9009, 9017 taustallaan Viipurin linna, STA 65 HKL-väreissä  :Very Happy: 

Mutta onko tämä K202 Turusta? Kyljissä Cutty Sark/Tall Ships Race -teippaukset.

Maantiekalustoa: 

Pystylamppu ja Yhdysliikenne, Fifty-teli, Lahden Liikenne, Vainio, Turun Citybus ja Lahden Liikenne sekä Swebus.

MODEDIT/kuukanko: korjattu ex-HKL 9017:n linkki vompatin antaman vinkin perusteella

----------


## Waltsu

> Mutta onko tämä K202 Turusta? Kyljissä Cutty Sark/Tall Ships Race -teippaukset.


On se, kuten kuvasta näkyy.

A. Heinonen > O. Jalonen > SL-Autolinjat 188 (BFB-171).

----------


## killerpop

> Mutta onko tämä K202 Turusta? Kyljissä Cutty Sark/Tall Ships Race -teippaukset.


Että osaakin näyttää hölmöltä, kun taka-akselin vanteelle aletaan laittamaan tuollaista ulospäin tulevaa "koriste"kapselia. Volvon akselinnavat on muutenkin niin komeat, ettei niitä tarvi piilotella. Edessäkin riittäisi mutterisuojus.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Viipurissa alkaa olla melkoinen valikoima Suomi-kalustoa ja mielenkiintoisia yksilöitä muistakin Pohjoismaista. Laitoin nettiin joitakin kuvia lauantain 13.8. reissultani.
> 
> Helsinki-kalustoa:
> 
> 9043 linjalla 145, 8922 linjalla 12, 9009, 9017 taustallaan Viipurin linna, STA 65 HKL-väreissä 
> 
> Mutta onko tämä K202 Turusta? Kyljissä Cutty Sark/Tall Ships Race -teippaukset.
> 
> Maantiekalustoa: 
> ...


Gospodipomilui! Sielläpä ovat laittaneet autot vain suoraan linjalle, suomalaisin mainoksin ja HKL-Bussiliikennekin elää nimenä vielä! Tuossahan Ruhan pihalla noita samanmoisia odottaa uutta isäntäänsä, tosin jo HeBuLi-logot ja tekstit kyljissään. Joten eiköhän kohta Viipurissakin...  :Very Happy:

----------


## 23Ají Anárjiri

Hospoti tosiaan! Veli venäläinen ostaa päräyttää autot ja tällää ne kadulle samointein sellaisenaan...Aika erikoinen käytäntö. Tosin saattoihan Tallinnassakin matkustaa takavuosina 45:lla STA:n autossa, jossa oli vielä nuolikuvio taskussaan... Jotenkin vaan ei-karjalaistaki säväytti nähdä suomalainen sinivalkea linjuri Linnansillalla  :Smile:

----------


## Eki

> Veli venäläinen ostaa päräyttää autot ja tällää ne kadulle samointein sellaisenaan...


Ei kuitenkaan aivan niin. "Veli venäläinen" ei niitä ole ostanut, vaan kuten keltapohjaisista kilvistä näemme, lähes kaikki nuo edellisten linkkien alta löytyneet autot ovat ulkomaalaisomistuksessa. Kenen?

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Mahtaako kilpien keltaisuus nykyvenäläisissä busseissa enää välttämättä kertoa ulkomaisesta omistajasta? 
Keltaisia lappuja, nimenomaan formaatilla kaksi kirjainta, kolme numeroa ja aluetunnus näyttäisi olevan tosi monessa paikassa, vanhanmallisissa bensabussinruppanoissakin: olisiko kyseessä sittenkin joku (tietynlaisten?) bussien oma uusi kilpisarja?

En onnistunut tähän hätään löytämään virallista tietoa netistä, mutta eräs norjalainen harrastaja on tuolla kannalla: http://www.olavsplates.com/russia.html.

----------


## TEP70

8929 on myös Viipurissa. Tässä pieni kooste Viipurissa havaitusta kalustosta:

OOO Sajur:

#01 AB438, ex.8951
#02 ?
#03 AB446, ex.9024
#04 AB441, ex.9019
#05 ?
#06 AB443, ex.9009
#07 AB439, ex.9012
#08 AB448, ex.9022
#09 ?
#10 B672HE, ex.STA 65
#?   AA047, ex.8922
#?   AB440, ex. ?
#?   AB442, ex.9017
#?   AB447, ex.9043
#?   AB574, ex.8929

Viipurissa liikkuu myös 8914, joka saattaa sopia jonkin ylläolevan kysymysmerkin paikalle.  :Wink:  Rekisterien kirjaimet ovat luonnollisesti kyrillisiä, eli B672HE on suomennettuna V672NE. Aluetunnus on kaikissa 47 eli Leningradin oblasti.

Noita keltaisia kilpiä on nykyään busseissa todella paljon, eli kyseessä voi olla todella jokin virallinen muutos.

edit: lisätty viimeisin havainto AB440.

----------


## TEP70

Viipurissahan rahastus toimii sikäli hassusti, että sisään noustaan keski- ja takaovesta ja poistuttaessa etuovesta maksetaan matka kuljettajalle. Lipun hinta on 8 ruplaa (23 senttiä). Konduktööriä ei siis ole. Ex. HKL-autojen sisällä olevat kilvet kehoittavat suomeksi toimimaan juuri päinvastoin.  :Laughing:

----------


## TEP70

Sajurin kalustolistan jatkeeksi on päätynyt myös ex-Connex 88, Volvo B10M/Wiima K202 vm.1990.

#? AA013, ex. Connex 88

----------


## Eira

> Mutta onko tämä K202 Turusta? Kyljissä Cutty Sark/Tall Ships Race -teippaukset.


Näköjään Koiviston auto nykyään! Paksufonttinen oikeanpuoleinen rulla teki bussin esmes messulinjalla sata hauskaseksi erilaisine nollineen.

----------


## tkunnas

> Hospoti tosiaan! Veli venäläinen ostaa päräyttää autot ja tällää ne kadulle samointein sellaisenaan...Aika erikoinen käytäntö. Tosin saattoihan Tallinnassakin matkustaa takavuosina 45:lla STA:n autossa, jossa oli vielä nuolikuvio taskussaan... Jotenkin vaan ei-karjalaistaki säväytti nähdä suomalainen sinivalkea linjuri Linnansillalla


Osaa suomalainenkin: Kemissä ajelee SAS:n mainosteipeissä oleva entinen Connexin (tms) bussi, joka on siis ollut lentokenttälinjalla pääkaupunkiseudulla. Teipeistä on osa irrotettu, mutta sitten on kai loppunut viitseliäisyys...

Matkahan tällaisella taittuu toki aivan siinä missä muoviscalallakin...

----------


## Rusetti

> Viipurissa alkaa olla melkoinen valikoima Suomi-kalustoa ja mielenkiintoisia yksilöitä muistakin Pohjoismaista. Laitoin nettiin joitakin kuvia lauantain 13.8. reissultani.
> 
> Vainio


Näyttäis olevan Trafora Finnliner Vip , olisiko vainio 121 ( MA 22 )

----------


## TEP70

Tämä tunnistamaton entinen HKL:n auto tuli 5.1. vastaan linjalla 130 Viipurin ja Primorskin (Koivisto) välillä. Harmi, kun liikennöitsijän nimi ei ole Primorskavto.  :Laughing:

----------


## Pera

> Tämä tunnistamaton entinen HKL:n auto tuli 5.1. vastaan linjalla 130 Viipurin ja Primorskin (Koivisto) välillä.


Ainakin linjakilvistä tuli heti mieleen että kyseessä on ex HKL 9018  :Wink:

----------


## TEP70

Lisää havaintoja Viipurista:

AA011 ex. Connex 98, Volvo B10M/Wiima K202 vm. 1990
AA012 ex. Connex 213, Volvo B10M/Wiima K202 vm. 1989
AB461 ex. Sopimusseitsikko 35, Volvo B10M/Wiima K202

Linjalla 12 vaikuttaisi olevan jo ainakin kymmenen autoa. Lipun hinta on noussut kymmeneen ruplaan. Tänään ajelin linjan kyydissä luoteiseen päätepisteeseen eli Prigorodnajan kaupunginosaan. Mielikuvituksellista, että lähiön nimi on Lähiö.  :Smile: 

Ja nyt löytyy jo yksi matalakin, linjalla 14 ajeli entinen Swebusin Scania-DAB (AB856). Kauankohan tuollainen himmeli kestää Viipurin katuja?  :Laughing: 

edit: lisätty kuvalinkki.

----------


## JSL

Syksyllä 2005 kävin viimeksi Viipurissa ja näin siellä joukon HKL:n vanhoja, muistaakseni Wiimä-mahureita. Muistelisin että ajoivat vielä numerolla 4? Onko se HKL:n oma bisnes, vai onko autot myyty Venäjälle? Autoissa oli keltapohjaiset kilvet.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Autoissa oli keltapohjaiset kilvet.


Oliskos siellä ihan takalistossa kissan kokosilla kirjaimilla se rekkari? Kun oon nähny venäläissä rekoissa yms.

----------


## TEP70

Siellä on kymmenkunta vanhaa HKL:n autoa, yksi STA:n K202 ja muutamia Connexin autoja. Ne liikkuvat pääasiassa kaupungin runkolinjalla 12. Pari sinistä autoa on nähty myös Viipurin seutulinjoilla. Kyllä nuo ovat viipurilaisen yrityksen itselleen ostamia.

Täällä on muuten ennestään jo yksi ketju Viipurin busseista.

MODEDIT/kuukanko: yhdistetty tämä ketju mainittuun viestiketjuun

----------


## TEP70

> Oliskos siellä ihan takalistossa kissan kokosilla kirjaimilla se rekkari? Kun oon nähny venäläissä rekoissa yms.


Normaalit keltapohjaiset kilvet on jokaisessa, mutta luonnollisesti rekisteritunnus on maalattu maan tapaan myös perään suurella fontilla.

----------


## JSL

Taitaa olla jokin lakisääteinen juttu, että kuorma-autojen perälautaan tai takaseinään, myös linja-autoissa maalataan isolla rekkari. Muistaakseni myös joissain muissa entisissä kommunistimaissa on sama käytäntö.

----------


## TEP70

Aargh! Keltainen kuona-aalto vyöryy nyt jo Viipuriinkin! Pietarissahan on jo varmaan satoja jutongeja ja kultaisia lohikäärmeitä, mutta nyt myös Viipurissa jopa HKL-kaluston linjalla 12 on tällaisia sinisiä kiinalaisia kotteroita. Yhteistä kaikille kiinalaisille tuntuu olevan moderni ulkoasu, mutta arveluttava tekniikka. Ainakin Pietarin jutongit ajautuvat rappiotilaan samaa vauhtia kuin Ikarukset konsanaan.

Saas nähdä, koska Kiina onnistuu työntämään näitä myös EU-markkinoille. Etäisyys EU:n rajasta on jo siis alle 50 kilometriä.  :Sad:

----------


## Hujis

Vähän ohi menee, muta Länsisatamassa patsasteli myös ruskin kilvissä olevan moinen turistimalli.

----------


## Lasse

> Vähän ohi menee, muta Länsisatamassa patsasteli myös ruskin kilvissä olevan moinen turistimalli.


Ensimmäisenä tulee Neoplan Tourliner mieleen tuosta härvelistä.

----------


## TEP70

Mitähän myrkyllisiä materiaaleja noissa on käytetty? Maailmanvalloitus hinnalla millä hyvänsä, välittämättä omasta ympäristöstä ja loppukäyttäjien turvallisuudesta ja terveydestä.

----------


## JSL

Onhan se http://www2.lut.fi/~johytone/Viipuri/K202.jpg Turusta, entinen SL. Listoista selviäisi varmaan kenen sitä ennen. 
Muuten, SL:llä oli Turussa noi K202:et paljon paremmassa kunnossa kuin mitä muilla. Esim moottoriluukkujen tiivisteet oli jonkinlaisessa kunnossa kun ei kova meteli tullu sisälle. Penkit oli korkealla selkänojalla ja pehmusteilla, jos vaikka vertaa täällä olleisiin ex-HKL:iin yms. 10-14.6. menen tuonne suunnalle, saas nähdä mitä autoja silloin löytyy.

----------


## JSL

Viipurissa 10.6. tuli vastaan ex-HKL9022, joku vanha mainoswiima jonka mainoksista ei saanu enää selvää ja toinenkin hkl-mahuri. Viipuriin ei sen enempää perehdytty, nopeasti läpi. Vienan Kem:issä oli sataman majoitusmökkikomplexin (Prichal) pihalla Hyundai-merkkinen varsin uusi turistiauto rus-kilvissä. Autossa oli poikittainen moottori takana. Takaikkunan alaosaa oli jo ruoste alkanut syödä. Kuuleman mukaan "kiinalaiset" bussit tehdään huonosta teräksestä, joka muutamassa vuodessa lahoaa.

----------


## killerpop

Osaisko TEP70 tai joku muu kertoa, mitenkä nämä venäläiset rekisteritunnukset tulisi merkata esim kalustolistoihin? Lähinnä ongelmaa tuottaa subjektin numerokoodit, jotka mielestäni ovat oleellinen osa kilpitietoa.

Esimerkkinä Viipurissa ajeleva AA011, olisiko kansainvälisempi muoto "AA011-47" vai "AA011 47" vai jopa "AA011/47".

Ongelma tuli vähän eteen, kun pitäisi laittaa muutamaan Vologdan alueelle (35RUS) siirtyneitä autoja kalustolistoihin, joiden kuvia löytyi netistä täältä

----------


## TEP70

No ainakin kuvasivustolla http://fotobus.msk.ru/ ovat laittaneet rekisterit muotoon AA011 47.

----------


## TEP70

Fotobus.msk.ru-sivuilta voi hakea myös kätevän tietokannan tietyn alueen kaikista autoista (tuskin siinä nyt kaikkia on oikeastaan) alueittain. Siitä voi sitten kätevästi poimia kaikki kiinnostavat yksilöt ilman, että täytyy kahlata kaikkea läpi.

Leningradin oblasti: http://fotobus.msk.ru/list.php?cid=7
Novgorodin oblasti: http://fotobus.msk.ru/list.php?cid=49
Vologdan oblasti: http://fotobus.msk.ru/list.php?cid=52

Jostain syystä Viipurin Sajurin HKL-kalustoa ei Leningradin oblastin listasta löydy.

----------


## Eräs...

> Että osaakin näyttää hölmöltä, kun taka-akselin vanteelle aletaan laittamaan tuollaista ulospäin tulevaa "koriste"kapselia. Volvon akselinnavat on muutenkin niin komeat, ettei niitä tarvi piilotella. Edessäkin riittäisi mutterisuojus.


Niin - kyseessähän on etupyörän koristekapseli. Mutta sitähän ihan jokainen ei näköjään tajua (jos vaikka kapselin käyttöohje on jäänyt kääntämättä)...  :Wink:

----------


## Ozzy

> Jostain syystä Viipurin Sajurin HKL-kalustoa ei Leningradin oblastin listasta löydy.


Oblasti on erikseen, itse kaupunki on oma osionsa St.Petersburg
Ja Balticstar on "Closed" sanotaan täällä.
http://fotobus.msk.ru/list.php?did=368

----------


## TEP70

> Oblasti on erikseen, itse kaupunki on oma osionsa St.Petersburg
> Ja Balticstar on "Closed" sanotaan täällä.
> http://fotobus.msk.ru/list.php?did=368


Viipuri kuuluu oblastiin. Baltikstarin 88-Scanioita ei ole vähään aikaan näkynyt Pietarissa ja nyt tosiaan koko yhtiö on kuopattu. TT-Lainin TKL-Ajokki 5300:t on myös merkitty käytöstä poistetuiksi.

----------


## TEP70

Sajurin HKL-Bl 8922 alkaa näyttää jo hiukan kärsineeltä. Vilkut on tuunattu joillakin paikallisilla tarvikeosilla.  :Smile:

----------


## Puolimatala

> Sajurin HKL-Bl 8922 alkaa näyttää jo hiukan kärsineeltä. Vilkut on tuunattu joillakin paikallisilla tarvikeosilla.


Huh huh pahalta alkaa jo näyttämään!  :Icon Frown:  Itse piipahdin Viipurissa 2008 syksyllä ja tuo ei valitettavasti ole kuntonsa puolesta poikkeustapaus... Eräästä HKL Wiimasta tippu vettä kunnolla katosta sisään ja lattialla oli jo tukeva hiekka/mutakerros... Johonkin vanhaan HKL:n siniseen oli isketty perään uusi hieman viimeistelemätön neliönmuotoinen pellinpala. 2007 kauhistelin tapaa jolla K202 takaoven saa pysymään kiinni! Tungetaan vaan porrassyvennökseen kaikenlaista rojua ja roskaa niin, että ovi ei vaan pääse aukeamaan sisäänpäin...  

Nuo kulttuurierot monessa asiassa Suomen ja Venäjän välillä on kyllä melkoisen suuret  :Smile:  Viipurissa ei paljoa haitannut vaikka Wiima kuski veteli samalla röökiä ajaessaan. Tyhjenipä samalla tiellekkin iso kurkkupurkillinen tumppeja. 

Wiimoja näkyi kyllä paljon liikenteessä, sekä myös muutakin asiallista kalustoa! Ihmettelin vaan, kun siniset China Chuchi bussit tuntuu kadonneen, vai liekö vaan tuntuu siltä? Linjalla 12 en tuolloin muistaakseni niitä nähnyt, mutta 2007 syksyllä niitä silläkin ainakin jokunen oli, ja tuolloin itsekkin kokeilin sellaisen kyytiä. 

Linja-autojensa puolesta Viipuri on kyllä erittäin kansainvälinen kaupunki! Tälläisenkin siellä olen nähnyt liikuskelevan!

----------


## JSL

No ei ne Viipurin kadut oo kovin kaksisessa kunnossa. Ei siellä mikään kestä. (suomessa on alkanu mennä tiet samaan kuntoon..)

----------


## jtm

Tänään kävin pika visiitillä Viipurissa mutta kamera ei sattunut mukaan enkä kerennyt kuvaamaan linja-autoja. Linjalla 12 huomasin ex. HKL laatikko-Wiimoja sekä linjalla 528 liikkui ex. HKL #9126. Huomasin myös jonkun sinisen Ajokki Expressin joka näytti jotenkin tutulta. Olisiko kenelläkään tietoa olisiko auto suomesta tuotu, reksiteri oli AB 888 47 ? Tullissa huomasin (vaalimaalla), että sielä seisoskeli joku ex. Swebus Säffle. Tuli myös todettua reissulla, että tiet ovat todella huonossa kunnossa.

----------


## JSL

Olitko jtm ihan Viipurin päivämatkalla? 
Turusta pääsi ennen monta kertaa kuukaudessa sellaselle reissulle, mutta kun viisumit tuli hankalammiksi, väheni matkustajat.

----------


## jtm

> Olitko jtm ihan Viipurin päivämatkalla? 
> Turusta pääsi ennen monta kertaa kuukaudessa sellaselle reissulle, mutta kun viisumit tuli hankalammiksi, väheni matkustajat.


Eikun ihan vietiin seurakunnan puolesta tavaraa lasten kotiin. En oo mikään "jeesus hippi" vaikka olin tuolla. :Very Happy:  Ihan mukava reissu kyllä oli.

Vastaan omaan viestiin, että tuo AB 888 47 on ex. Paunu.

----------


## killerpop

> Vastaan omaan viestiin, että tuo AB 888 47 on ex. Paunu.


http://www.fotobus.msk.ru/vehicle.php?vid=32057

----------


## JSL

Juu, mun mielestä ainoo avustuskohde, johon voin sijottaa on just Venäjän katupoikien elämänlaadun kohentaminen. Siitä on oikeesti hyötyä ja suomalaisten arvostus sitämukaa paranee. 

http://www.saimaatravel.fi/yhteystiedot.php taas pääsee Viipuriin kanavaa pitkin ilman viisaa (viisumia).

----------


## TEP70

> http://www.saimaatravel.fi/yhteystiedot.php taas pääsee Viipuriin kanavaa pitkin ilman viisaa (viisumia).


On vain mentävä molempiin suuntiin laivalla, muuten tarvitaan viisumi.

----------


## Eki

> Sajurin HKL-Bl 8922 alkaa näyttää jo hiukan kärsineeltä. Vilkut on tuunattu joillakin paikallisilla tarvikeosilla.


Eipäs olekaan, vaan 2-sarjan Scanian kuorma-auton alkuperäisellä parkki-vilkkuvalopaketilla.  :Wink:  Etuäärivalotkin ovat jotain muuta kuin alkuperäiset.




> Vähän ohi menee, mutta Länsisatamassa patsasteli myös ruskin kilvissä olevan moinen turistimalli.


Ja täältä koko tämänhetkinen mallisto.

----------


## JSL

Viime torstaina (4.6.) olin Zhong Tong Bussin kyydissä Viipurissa. Eipä se täkäläisiä kummempi ollut. Sisustus vaalea. Joku 5-vaihteinen manuaaliaski siinä oli. Vanha lääkemainoksinen Wiima Turusta näyttäytyi sekä joku sininen HKL:lä.

----------


## antti

Eilen tuli taas käväistyä Viipurissa ja siellä näin aika erikoisen bussin    http://www.fotopankki.fi/aapee/kuva/...vyborg-etc-017  vähän googlettelin ja tällaisen löysin  http://www.ikco.com/products/cng.aspx

----------


## antti

Viipurista pääsee vaivatta bussilla Pietariin.  Linja-autoaseman infoluukulla oli tällainen mainos linjasta 850, kello 6:20 kello 20:00 asti 20 minuutin välein Parnasin metroasemalle hintaan 170 ruplaa eli melko tarkkaan 
neljä euroa.   http://www.fotopankki.fi/aapee/kuva/...vyborg-etc-014   Firma Sajurilla on oma lippukioskinsa, paljon vuoroja silläkin Devyatkinon metroasemalle     http://www.fotopankki.fi/aapee/kuva/...vyborg-etc-006

----------


## TEP70

Wiima K202:t ovat harventuneet Viipurin katukuvassa. Viipuriin on hiljattain tullut muutama uusi Scania OmniLink. Näin vain kaksi Wiimaa sunnuntaina 20.3.2011.

----------

